# Bark Calls



## myingling (Jan 15, 2014)

Did trade here on the forum with jmurry he sent me great box a wood and sent him few squirrel bark calls

cherry burl antler
double dyed stabilized spalted maple
maple spalted burl

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2014)

Love that antler burr one!! WOW


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the deer antler call Barry, I've never used a call for hunting squirrels. If you ever want anything I have listed on here, or in my possesion, I would love to trade for one, or more. Chuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 17, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> I love the deer antler call Barry, I've never used a call for hunting squirrels. If you ever want anything I have listed on here, or in my possesion, I would love to trade for one, or more. Chuck.


 
Thanks
Chuck ,, iam always up for a good trade and its some thing different then turnin turkey calls all the time LOL,, but I got some good lookin wood here and can dig up a another burr and come up with some thing ,,, these realy don't call bushy tails in ,,it more or less gets them to bark back and give up their locations or after u chase one up tree can get them stick their s heads out for a shoot LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------

